
How the ARM ecosystem is addressing two key areas of automotive, IVI and ADAS - rbanffy
https://community.arm.com/processors/b/blog/posts/the-future-of-automotive-is-coming-faster-than-you-think
======
fest
How large is ARM market share in automotive? From outsider perspective, it
looks to be concentrated in entertainment subsystems, the real time control
still seems to be dominated by 16/32 bit non-ARM microcontrollers (Renesas,
Toshiba, NXP).

Source: the very few automotive parts I've repaired or reverse-engineered,
mostly designed in early 2000s.

~~~
Matthias247
You are right, but ARM is getting stronger. In IVI you mostly have no other
choice (only Intel), since the main contenders (SH4, top-end PowerPC) are now
discontinued. Which I personally thought was a good thing, because in IVI you
want to reuse lots of existing software from outside of automotive, which
often has only support for Intel and ARM.

For other domains other architectures .e.g from Renesas) are still going
strong. 16bit is however nearly dead, since most standardized software
(Autosar) requires 32bit. However I also see ARM cores getting traction there.
But even if they are coming in it will take some time until you see them in
real cars. Keep in mind that development cycles are >= 3 years, which means
even if someone decides to use an ARM core in a ECU which is designed now you
won't see it before 2020 on the streets.

~~~
zeroflow
Also from what I've seen, the typical peripherals around a automotive uC
differ greatly from a ARM "entertainment" SoC and that's whats the bigger
difference. e.g. Infineon TC29xx
[http://www.infineon.com/export/sites/default/media/products/...](http://www.infineon.com/export/sites/default/media/products/Microcontrollers/32bit/TC29xT_Block_Diagram.JPG)
vs Snapdragon 820
[http://files.linuxgizmos.com/einfochips_eragon820_com_block....](http://files.linuxgizmos.com/einfochips_eragon820_com_block.jpg)
Block Diagrams

In both of those chips the CPUs themselfes are the smallest part but the on
chip peripherals differ greatly by usecase. The automotive has a great
plethora of different busses and i/o (digital, analog, complex PWM, CAN, LIN,
FlexRay) while the typical ARM core has less but higher bandwith IOs.

The other big step is backwards compatibility. Going to a completely different
architecture is a bigger step than going from one iteration to the next one.

So probably even the "new" designs for 2020 may use the successor of the
current generation of uC or SoC chips.

~~~
Matthias247
Yes, peripherals differ. But that's not related to ARM vs sth. else but
generally for automotive-specific vs other domain. Automotive specific ARM
SoCs will contain the same peripherals than their RH850, PPC, etc.
counterparts if required. Smartphone specific SoCs will of course favor other
peripherals. But these won't be directly used in automotive anyway, because
they are lacking the required certifications (temperature range, etc...)

------
kristoffer
That was one article void of content. The question in the title is certainly
not answered in the article...

~~~
pawadu
Article summary:

Q. How is ARM changing the automotive industry?

A. Here is a fancy sales brochure, enjoy...

